# Green Christmas



## NOVA Pros (Nov 28, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had any "recycling" tips for old Christmas Decorations besides throwing them out.

In years past, I took used wrapping paper and decoupaged shoe boxes to make "new" gift boxes.

Does anyone else have suggestions on what to do with old garland, icicles, lights, and such?

Thanks.
NOVA Pros


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 29, 2008)

Those are good ideas. 
I have my kids get rid of 3 toys, for the goodwill folks every christmas.
I have even given away an obsolete tool or two which someone else could use, and I can always borrow if I needed.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Dec 1, 2008)

InspectorD,

That is a great idea to have the kids find 3 toys to give away.

And a great idea for us as adults to get rid of some of our "toys" as well.

I will start cleaning closets now.

Anymore?  I have a bunch of lights that I no longer use (indoor and outdoor).  I guess I can always try to give those away too along with the toys.

NOVA Pros


----------



## NOVA Pros (Dec 2, 2008)

I have also received an idea from a blogger that I can take my old tree skirts and make pillow covers out of them. That was a great idea, so I just wanted to share.

NOVA Pros


----------



## travelover (Dec 2, 2008)

My wife cuts up old strings of miniature lights and uses them in her 4th grade classroom for electricity experiments. Each light also makes a great 1.5 volt battery tester.


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Dec 3, 2008)

I was looking for ideas myself just the other day you can recycle old ornaments by.

1. spray paint & glue glitter on them

2. glue or decoupage printed pic of your family onto the ornament (print them in Sephia or black & white for a cool effect) seal with clear spray from the $ store

3. Glass ornaments can be soaked in soapy water to clean then decorate how you want-even add some lace, babies breath, or even make mini snow globes inside would be very cute. They have spray glitter that would works well.

4. Use old apples to feed the birds-cover the apple with peanut butter or honey & roll in bird seed, hang from your trees with bright ribbon. 

5. Christmas Card Ornaments 

Using old Christmas cards. You will need at least three pictures. 
Using a glass, trace a circle around the pictures you would like to include. Cut these out. 
Fold each circle in half. 
Glue or staple the three circles together with the pictures facing out so that it forms a triangle-like shape. 
Punch a hole through one of the sides, place an ornament hook through it. Hang it from the tree. 

just a few ideas


----------



## NOVA Pros (Dec 4, 2008)

Both great ideas for using old lights for electrical experiments and redecorating ornaments.  I will try both of those.  I work with a youth group who are always looking for art projects.

And about the tree skirt:  someone informed me that old tree skirts may have asbestos in them and newer ones may have fire retardant chemicals.  Either way, not a good idea to make pillow coverings out of them.  And to be careful about some old ornaments, as they may have lead.  Just some precautions to be aware of.

Someone else also told me that the old icicles can be used for package stuffing decoration, instead of buying the shredded pretty papers.  I really liked that one.  As I give a lot presents in gift bags, and am always looking for "stuffing".

Thanks,
NOVA Pros


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote: old icicles can be used for package stuffing 

I am so going to use that idea I love it! 

Here's an idea I came across few weeks back for old yard sale or even old election signs. You can decorate them by spray painting them and tying a bow on them to look like Christmas presents to put in your yard. You can even use painters tape to tape off a cross shape after the first paint color then paint again to have a paint ribbon that will last a long time. You could even paint Merry Christmas or some thing on them. I thought that was a great idea.

Also another Christmas card idea is to make small gift boxes or even Christmas crackers (tubes) out of them.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Dec 8, 2008)

The election sign project is terrific.  That is a great way to recycle those things.  

And I always wonder what to do with the Christmas cards.  Thanks for sharing that idea.  One year, I used them for a collage when we had a Christmas Poster to make.

Any ideas on old/used stockings?

Thanks for all these wonderful ideas.  I will have so much after Christmas this year.

NOVA Pros


----------



## Kerrylib (Dec 8, 2008)

Old cards can be used to make oragami gift boxes.  I haven't made them in forever, but they are easy to cut out and fold.  The front of the card makes the top and the back makes the bottom.  The boxes end up about the size of a ring box.  Of course they work great for that, but also make good ornaments to hang on the tree as well.

Here's a couple links

Origami Instructions - Origami Box Instructions

http://www.papercrane.org/articles/abcTV/masu.gif

The instructions show just folding.  The way I've done it also includes cutting out a couple small sections.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Dec 9, 2008)

That is a perfect idea to make origami out of old cards.  My youth group has to complete certain skills in learning origami is one of them.  I am glad you shared this.

And thanks for the link to the instructions.  That really helps.

And so much of this can apply to any holiday/special event.  Birthday cards can then be turned into a special box, and such.

Thanks for all the great ideas.

Does anyone know if the stockings have the same issues as the tree skirts with asbestos and fire retardant chemicals?

NOVA Pros


----------



## NOVA Pros (Jan 6, 2009)

Over the last few weeks, I had received a lot of tips for having a Green Christmas.

I just wanted to share this address with everyone as a way to help the children and to help the environment by recycling.

You can send your used Christmas cards (fronts only) to the ranch and they reuse them for new cards which they sell to help their own cause (which is a cure for cancer).

St. Jude's Ranch for Children
Card Recycling Program
100 St. Jude's Street
Boulder City, NV 89005

NOVA Pros


----------

